# Cache Problem im Firefox (nach änderung einiger .css Dateien)



## MrViktorious (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe für mein Webprojekt kürzlich eine neue CSS Navigation geschrieben (siehe Forenbeitrag: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/css/274797-dropdown-menue-mit-ul-li-reines-css-hover-problem-unter-ie-2.html )

*Unmittelbar danach ist bei mir im Firefox Browser ein Cache-Problem aufgetreten.*
_Jedoch frage ich mich, ob es nun an den geänderten css dateien und einem kleinen javascript liegen kann. :suspekt: _

Mein Webprojekt liegt unter http://www.wegital.de/ - deutlicher indizierbar ist das Cache-Problem allerdings im Login des Backend, da hier viele js und css dateien zusätzlich durch den header geladen werden: http://www.wegital.de/admin/ 

Wenn ich nun die Seite mittels Firefox aufrufe, laden alle eingebundene Dateien erstmalig. 
*Ab dem zweiten Aufruf sollten die Dateien gecached sein und nicht neu laden.*
Genau das passiert aber! Bei jedem Aufruf wird ein Traffic von ca. 65 kb verursacht. Außerdem kann ich mittels Mozilla Live HTTP Header genau verfolgen, dass alle .css, .js etc neu geladen werden.

Als Gegenstück habe ich das selbe System unter http://testtwo.wegital.de/admin/ liegen (dies beinhaltet das alte CSS-Menü und die alten zugehörigen css dateien) - und hier funktioniert alles normal  

Allerdings tritt dieses Problem nur unter dem Firefox auf, unter dem IE6 ist nur eine leichte traffic erhöhung spürbar, was auch am Menü liegen könnte... bin mir aber unsicher.

@all: 
Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn Ihr kurz http://www.wegital.de/admin/ ein paar mal nacheinander aufruft und dann http://testtwo.wegital.de/admin/ ebenfalls.


*Postet danach einfach eure Vermutungen, weshalb nun dieses Problem auftritt und wie ich es beheben kann. *
Vielen dank schon mal im voraus für eure Mühe...


----------

